# Fat woman mask



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a Fat Woman Mask. I am making a fat woman who is chasing a pirate skeleton around. Similar to Pirates ride.:xbones:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

From a fat woman, where else?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

If you can't locate a mask you might go with an appliance like this:









I'd think this would pretty easy to conceal and blend in with your actors (female) makeup. Here's where I found it http://www.edwardfrench.com/the_store.htm


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

this is for a prop.


----------

